# Czy znasz francuski/czy potrafisz mówić po francusku.



## wolfbm1

Witam.

Zastanawiam się jaka jest różnica między pytaniami "czy znasz francuski" i "czy potrafisz mówić po francusku". Wydaje miśię, że to pierwsze zadajemy gdy chcemy wiedzieć czy ktoś zna jakiś język obcy, np. francuski, a to drugie gdy chcemy wiedzieć czy ktoś posiada umiejętność posługiwania sie językiem obcym. 
Chyba mogą być zamienne. Czy mam rację?
Dziękuję.


----------



## jasio

Dla mnie "czy potrafisz mówić po francusku" brzmi jak kalka językowa. 

ATSD, to jaka miałaby być Twoim zdaniem różnica pomiędzy "znać język obcy", a "posiadać umiejętność posługiwania się językiem obcym"?


----------



## wolfbm1

jasio said:


> Dla mnie "czy potrafisz mówić po francusku" brzmi jak kalka językowa.
> 
> ATSD, to jaka miałaby być Twoim zdaniem różnica pomiędzy "znać język obcy", a "posiadać umiejętność posługiwania się językiem obcym"?


Na pierwszy rzut oka nie ma różnicy.

Kalka angielskiego pytania "can you speak English", czy pytania "do you know how to speak English"?


----------



## jasio

wolfbm1 said:


> Na pierwszy rzut oka nie ma różnicy.



Swoją hipotezę sformułowałeś tak, jakby jakaś różnica była. 



wolfbm1 said:


> Kalka angielskiego



A dlaczego uważasz, że to kalka akurat z angielskiego? Osobiście bardziej podejrzewałbym francuski, niemiecki lub rosyjski. 



wolfbm1 said:


> pytania "can you speak  English", czy pytania "do you know how to speak English"?



Either. "Can you..." oznacza "czy potrafisz".


----------



## wolfbm1

jasio said:


> "Can you..." oznacza "czy potrafisz".


Ale w "can you play golf" oznacza "czy umiesz". Ale to mniej więcej to samo co "czy potrafisz". 

Jeżeli "czy potrafisz mówić po francusku" jest zapożyczeniem, to pozostaje tylko "czy umiesz mówić po francusku".


----------



## jasio

wolfbm1 said:


> Ale w "can you play golf" oznacza "czy umiesz". Ale to mniej więcej to samo co "czy potrafisz".



"Can" jest słowem dość wieloznacznym. "Możesz", "potrafisz", "umiesz", "wolno ci" (http://ling.pl/slownik/angielsko-polski/can). W sumie rozmowa ze sprzedawcą w Tesco w Szkocji:



> 'Can you speak Polish'
> 'I can, but I'm not allowed to'



brzmi całkiem wiarygodnie.  

Po polsku "umieć" i "potrafić" są słowami bliskoznacznymi i ich użycie w danym kontekście jest w dużej mierze uzusem albo, jak chce http://pl.wiktionary.org/wiki/potrafić, rozróżnianiem pomiędzy wiedzą teoretyczną a praktycznymi umiejętnościami. Ale to nie matematyka. 



wolfbm1 said:


> Jeżeli "czy potrafisz mówić po francusku" jest zapożyczeniem, to pozostaje tylko "czy umiesz mówić po francusku".



Dla mnie jedno i drugie brzmi, jak zapożyczenie.  

Kiedyś czytałem, że współcześnie znajomość języka oznacza pięć powiązanych, ale w istocie *różnych* kompetencji: rozumienie tekstu mówionego, rozumienie tekstu pisanego, umiejętność mówienia, umiejętność pisania i umiejętność tłumaczenia. Mogę sobie wyobrazić sytuację, w której ktoś potrafi np. czytać i pisać w danym języku, ale nigdy nie nauczył się (swobodnie, poprawnie) mówić. W przypadku języków starożytnych jest to zresztą normą.  Dla mnie najbardziej naturalne jest pytanie "czy znasz francuski", natomiast "czy potrafisz mówić po francusku" odbieram jako zapożyczenie albo celową koncentrację na umiejętności akurat mówienia w danym języku.

Ale nie wykluczam, że np. na Śląsku może być inaczej albo że zwrot "znać język" ma pochodzenie hiperpoprawnościowe.


----------



## Agiii

"Czy potrafisz mówić" to zdecydowanie kalka językowa. Brzydka zresztą. "Czy mówisz" byłoby bardziej po polsku.


----------



## wolfbm1

Czy to też kalka w tych cytatach:

"Gdyby nie to, że wybrała grę na skrzypcach, być może podjęłaby studia orientalistyczne. Na przykład w Paryżu... No tak, tylko do tego powinna znać francuski... Uczyła się, co prawda; przez ostatnie dwa lata pobierała nawet prywatne lekcje, ale wystarczyło przyjechać do Paryża, aby pozbyć się złudzeń, że potrafi mówić po francusku. Jeżeli już, to dukać."

Źródło: Nurowska Maria. "Panny i wdowy. Zdrada".

<Wielu mistrzów zen, nawet tak słynnych jak Eisai, nie potrafiło mówić po chińsku. Zdarzały się oczywiście wyjątki, na przykład Betsugen Enshi (1295-1364) mówił po chińsku tak płynnie, że często "brano go za Koreańczyka".>

Źródło: Agnieszka Kozyra. Filozofia zen.


----------



## jasio

Agiii said:


> "Czy potrafisz mówić" to zdecydowanie kalka  językowa. Brzydka zresztą. "Czy mówisz" byłoby bardziej po  polsku.





wolfbm1 said:


> Czy to też kalka w tych cytatach



W Twoich cytatach są użyte inne zwroty - tyle, że występuje w nich fraza "potrafić mówić". Ale nawet abstrahując od tego, obydwa pasują do drugiej części mojej opinii wyrażonej wcześniej w tym wątku: 



jasio said:


> Dla mnie najbardziej naturalne jest pytanie "czy znasz francuski", natomiast "czy potrafisz mówić po francusku" odbieram jako zapożyczenie albo celową koncentrację na umiejętności akurat mówienia w danym języku.


----------



## wolfbm1

OK. Myślałem, że "potrafić mówić", w ogóle, nie brzmi dobrze po polsku. Brzmi dobrze jedynie, gdy koncentrujemy się na umiejętności mówienia w jakimś języku.


----------



## Thomas1

Znalazłem parę ciekawych informacji na temat podniesiony w wątku, może kogoś zainteresują:


> umieć
> [...]
> _Błędne w zn._ ‘znać coś‘. _Np.:_ Umiem, _poprawnie:_ znam, dobrze dwa języki obce. _Ale:_ ◊ _przestarz._ Umieć po angielsku, po niemiecku, po łacinie itp. «znać język angielski, niemiecki itp.
> _Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA


móc, umieć, potrafić


----------



## wolfbm1

Dzięki, Thomas.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Czy to też kalka w tych cytatach:
> 
> "Gdyby nie to, że wybrała grę na skrzypcach, być może podjęłaby studia orientalistyczne. Na przykład w Paryżu... No tak, tylko do tego powinna znać francuski... Uczyła się, co prawda; przez ostatnie dwa lata pobierała nawet prywatne lekcje, ale wystarczyło przyjechać do Paryża, aby pozbyć się złudzeń, że potrafi mówić po francusku. Jeżeli już, to dukać."
> 
> Źródło: Nurowska Maria. "Panny i wdowy. Zdrada".
> 
> <Wielu mistrzów zen, nawet tak słynnych jak Eisai, nie potrafiło mówić po chińsku. Zdarzały się oczywiście wyjątki, na przykład Betsugen Enshi (1295-1364) mówił po chińsku tak płynnie, że często "brano go za Koreańczyka".>
> 
> Źródło: Agnieszka Kozyra. Filozofia zen.



Dla mnie użycie słowa potrafić w podanym powyżej kontekście to błąd stylistyczny, na granicy leksykalnego. Wygląda na to, że rozróżnienie pomiędzy umieć a potrafić zaczęło zanikać w języku pisanym. Kiedy te teksty zostały napisane?

Potrafić (w polszczyźnie XX wieku) to być w stanie wykonać jakieś zadanie, np.
_Czy potrafisz wspiąć się na tę skałę?_
Umieć, to posiadać wiedzę i praktykę w wykonywaniu jakiegoś zadania, 
_On umie grać na pianinie._
Ale _Nie potrafił zagrać tego trudnego utworu.


_


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> [...]Potrafić (w polszczyźnie XX wieku) to być w stanie wykonać jakieś zadanie[...]


"Potrafić" było już wtedy używane w znaczeniu "umieć". Przykład z _Nocy i dni_, Marii Dąbrowskiej:
_On po polsku pisać prawie że nie potrafi._
(Za Doroszewskim)


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> "Potrafić" było już wtedy używane w znaczeniu "umieć". Przykład z _Nocy i dni_, Marii Dąbrowskiej:
> _On po polsku pisać prawie że nie potrafi._
> (Za Doroszewskim)



Jak się okazuje, większość reguł językowych jest grubym przybliżeniem.


----------



## wolfbm1

Pięciotomowa saga Panny i wdowy była napisana w latach 1991-1993.
"Filozofia zen" była wydana w 2012.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Znalazłem parę ciekawych informacji na temat podniesiony w wątku, może kogoś zainteresują:
> 
> móc, umieć, potrafić


 To źródło potwierdza w dużym stopniu to co napisałem, chociaż nie wchodzi głębiej w temat.


----------



## Thomas1

Zostawmy na moment różnicę czysto gramatyczną. Poradnia PWN mówi o  trudności w rozróżnieniu między "potrafić" a "umieć" i dodatkowo  wskazuje na inne użycie czasownika "potrafić". W wątku chodzi o  "potrafić" w znaczeniu "umieć". Źródła pokazują, że "potrafić" jest używane w  literaturze tak jak w podanych przykładach już od dłuższego czasu.  Trzeba by spojrzeć do jeszcze starszych słowników, żeby sprawdzić czy  wcześniej była bardziej wyraźna różnica--_Słownik języka polskiego _pod redakcją W. Doroszewskiego powstał w latach 1958-69, _Noce i dnie _wydano  w latach 1931-34, to mi podpowiada, że "potrafić" w znaczeniu "umieć"  było już dość dobrze rozpowszechnione w języku polskim co najmniej od  kilku dziesięcioleci przed publikacją powieści. Nie znaczy to jednak, że  oba czasowniki są zawsze synonimiczne, nie wspominając o utartych  wyrażeniach, w których występuje każdy z nich. W niektórych kontekstach mogą pojawić  się pewne niuanse semantyczne. "Potrafić", na przykład, jest zdefiniowane w  następujący sposób: 


> zdołać dokazać czegoś, zrobić coś; być w stanie, móc, umieć
> _Słownik języka polskiego PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA​


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Zostawmy na moment różnicę czysto gramatyczną. Poradnia PWN mówi o  trudności w rozróżnieniu między "potrafić" a "umieć" i dodatkowo  wskazuje na inne użycie czasownika "potrafić". W wątku chodzi o  "potrafić" w znaczeniu "umieć". Źródła pokazują, że "potrafić" jest używane w  literaturze tak jak w podanych przykładach już od dłuższego czasu.  Trzeba by spojrzeć do jeszcze starszych słowników, żeby sprawdzić czy  wcześniej była bardziej wyraźna różnica--_Słownik języka polskiego _pod redakcją W. Doroszewskiego powstał w latach 1958-69, _Noce i dnie _wydano  w latach 1931-34, to mi podpowiada, że "potrafić" w znaczeniu "umieć"  było już dość dobrze rozpowszechnione w języku polskim co najmniej od  kilku dziesięcioleci przed publikacją powieści. Nie znaczy to jednak, że  oba czasowniki są zawsze synonimiczne, nie wspominając o utartych  wyrażeniach, w których występuje każdy z nich. W niektórych kontekstach mogą pojawić  się pewne niuanse semantyczne. "Potrafić", na przykład, jest zdefiniowane w  następujący sposób:



Nie można negować że «potrafić» i «umieć» to wyrazy bardzo bliskie semantycznie. Różni je właściwie tylko aspekt. „Umieć” to właściwość istoty żywej *wykonywania* czegoś. „Potrafić właściwość istoty _żywej _(w zasadzie, ale nie tylko) *dokonania* czegoś.” Ludzie, którzy wprowadzili słowo „potrafić” do polszczyzny musieli mieć jakiś *powód* do tego. Z czasem na skutek naturalnej nieostrości różnic leksykalnych wyrazów bliskoznacznych rozróżnienie zaczęło się zanikać. Tak jak mówimy „ręka” zamiast „dłoń”, a „noga” zamiast „stopa”, chociaż możemy być precyzyjni, to nie chce nam się. W języku wielu ludzi dominuje niechlujstwo i wygodnictwo, użyją pierwszego słowa, które się wyda pomocne, tak jak ktoś, kto zacznie wbijać gwóźdź kamieniem lub patelnią, bo nie chce mu się szukać młotka. Z czasem takie niechlujstwo rozwadnia różnice semantyczne między słowami, i wszystkim się już wydaje, że wszystko jedno. 
Ciekaw jestem jednak, czy większość Polaków obecnie zrozumie następujące zdanie:
„*Umiał* pisać, a jednak teraz nie *potrafił* napisać ani jednego słowa, chociaż siedział nad kartką papieru już godzinę.


----------



## Thomas1

Oczywiście. W podanym zdaniu "potrafić" oznacza "nie być w stanie". Kontekst sprawia, że je tak rozumiemy i że różni się znaczeniem od tego, które omawiamy (por. przykłady z literatury powyżej).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Oczywiście. W podanym zdaniu "potrafić" oznacza "nie być w stanie". Kontekst sprawia, że je tak rozumiemy i że różni się znaczeniem od tego, które omawiamy (por. przykłady z literatury powyżej).


Muszę poprawić moje pytanie z poprzedniego postu. Oczywiście, że wszyscy zrozumieją o co chodzi, ale powinienem był się zapytać czy zrozumieją dlaczego użyto innego czasownika w drugim orzeczeniu.


----------



## Thomas1

Mogę mówić tylko za siebie. Tak.


----------

